
Google got rich from your data. DuckDuckGo is fighting back - tagawa
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/duckduckgo-android-choice-screen-search
======
Dahoon
In my opinion Qwant.com is just as good if not better and isn't located in the
US. Why anyone would pick a US-based service for more privacy when other
services exists that are just as good and makes the whole NSA/FISA problem go
away is beyond me but feel free to educate me.

~~~
OtterGauze
I personally agree, but I don't disagree with their advocacy for online
privacy and will fully support their endeavours.

